# 1970's Pepsi Machine



## Brett63 (Mar 2, 2010)

How do I "hotwire" my Pepsi machine to vend without having the coin machanism?  It's a Dixie Narco   DC175-5


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 3, 2010)

Brett, why dont you just pick up a used coin changer. On those older models you should find one cheap and then you can set it to free vend. Try the local Pepsi dealer or many cities have companies that repair changers. It would be a lot easier than rewiring the machine.

...and welcome to House Repair Talk.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 3, 2010)

Brett63 said:


> How do I "hotwire" my Pepsi machine to vend without having the coin machanism?  It's a Dixie Narco   DC175-5


It should be a piece o' cake, if you can post a schematic.

That old, it probably uses 
Relay logic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
so you almost can't burn anything out.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 3, 2010)

I would love to see a pic of that.


----------



## frozenstar (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh nice. A 1970 vending machine? Can you post some pics?


----------



## bluerubicon08 (Oct 7, 2010)

frozenstar said:


> Oh nice. A 1970 vending machine? Can you post some pics?



:agree: Would love to see some pics!


----------

